# North Woods (indie Horror film) - Please Check Out (Help needed before Nov 29th)



## TimidTabby (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello FA Forums.  How are you folks >^__^<

Favors to asks; souls to buy, yada yada yada...

Apologies for my posting here being a bit of spam or promotion, but I'm doing everything that I can to help a friend and fellow fur finally get a leg to stand on and douse the flames of uncertainty for his and his friend's indie horror movie to be completed. Well...it's almost completed, but a little extra funding will help the film get to the quality it deserves.

I would be terrible and describing what the heck this movie is about, so please; I invite you to check out this link here to the official Indiegogo page for North Woods summarized, promoted, and constantly updated by my buddy: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/north-woods-a-motion-picture-of-relentless-terror  What I can say is that this movie will be attempting to turn the cliche horror movie tropes on its head while delivering a compelling story possibly unheard of for a film being a homage to the 70's & 80's GrindHouse flicks (and we know how cheesy those were).

From all the clips and progress I have had the pleasure of viewing, this movie is gearing up to be something really special and it would be a blast that this film and its crew got the boost it needs to become a fully fledged knockout of visceral entertainment. They've been working on this puppy (now a full grown dog) for nearly over a decade now combating between natural disasters like floods, multiple re-shoots to get the best scenes they can get, and generally funding out-of-pocket from their current employment. They are nearly done; on the cusp, so close for the world to finally feast their eyes upon it.

However; They just need a little help to solidify the films destiny. Most Indiegogo funding for movies nowadays seem to be asking for nearly over $10,000 or more. This project is only asking to reach a minimum goal of $5500, and they have already reached $1400...though only over a month and half since the campaign started (how the heck do some of these over $10,000 film campaign's generate nearly twice that much in its first few weeks???). Their campaign ends next week after Black Friday.  It would be a shame if they missed their goal; even though its flexible funding that doesn't mean it will be enough to pay the dues on the best Post-Production quality a movie could need.  Plus; if the goal isn't meant; then we could loose out on not getting a famous indie horror movie actress Lynn Lowry to join the cast for a pivotal role.

If you find the idea of the film intriguing and would like to help donate to the films overall completion, by all means check out their Indiegogo page above and below. However; whether you have any extra cash laying around to help or not, or even if this movie doesn't feel like your cup a tea...I urge you to please Circulate the Links especially to those you know that would get a kick out of movies like these.  If you check out the Indiegogo campaign (and again, whether you can help donate a bit or not), please a leave a comment to help get this project to Trending status 

I'll be honest here; the lives of innocents are at stake (and I'm not just talking about the fictional characters). This has been a dream come true for my friend and I wish I could do anything and everything to help him succeed (let alone be there for him right now to keep his spirits up). Trying to finish this film; being nearly the only one able to do promoting (for what ever reason) can leave a person stressed out.  It's why I'm doing what I can to help promote as well to elevate the weight off his shoulders.  

I fully understand that not everyone will be fans of this quality, but this was the direction the crew decided to take.  So please; if you can, if you find ANY interest in this film or helping some decent people get their start (donations or simply spreading the word of this movie's existence) it will certainly make our days.  

If anyone has any advice or ideas on how to help promote this thing more than my buddy has/where else would there be to push and promote this film on any other sites/who I could try to turn to help promote this grown puppy I would really appreciate it.

Thank you for your time.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/north-woods-a-motion-picture-of-relentless-terror

Oh; and if you do want to see what you are in for, why not take a gander at the crew's current Opening Scene here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4ILX0ooAlg  And why not check out the rest of its channel as well.


----------

